# Wax 2.0 problems



## Arc Bull (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello, my first TSF thread.
I've been having some Trouble with Wax 2.0. If you don't know what Wax is, click here. When i drag the video clip to the time line, it doesn't play. I would REALLY like to use this, but I won't be able to with this happening.
Any help?


----------



## AbcAbcwebd (Feb 18, 2010)

Ya. I've been having the same problem. I've watched the tutorials on YouTube and I'm importing the video right, but it won't play. Its like a still picture! I've been looking all over the internet and haven't been able to find anything. I'll let you know if I find somthing.

Good luck, Abc


----------



## AbcAbcwebd (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw someone write you have to be in the administrator account. It didn't work for me, but you might want to give it a shot.


----------



## yoafaboy (Aug 30, 2011)

i also have the same problem i import the file and it wont play on te screen its just black, i recorded my videos with camstudio and they're in AVI format. also its an online game recording if that makes a difference


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

hi yoafaboy

firstly, rather than revive a dead thread (Feb2010 last post) start a new one - this way it becomes more likely someone will reply in a timely fashion.

A couple of questions:

can you play the file in your media player?
does the file play OK from within camstudio?

This looks like it may be codec related - if Wax doesn't accept the codec used by Camstudio to compress you may have to either choose another codec to be used for capture in the Camstudio setup or transcode the files after capture using software such as Prism or Format Factory or Handbrake.

You could download GSpot from the link in my sig and open one of the capture files in it - it will tell you which codec has been used for both video and audio and whether or not you have that codec available.

This is probably codec related


----------



## Dataweaver (Mar 11, 2012)

I've run into a bizarre variation of this problem: any time I attempt to add a file to the resource list, Wax crashes. This happens as soon as I click the "Open" button on the standard "Open File" dialog box. I've poked around online and haven't found anything like this referenced by anyone. Any ideas?


----------



## BlackLightQueen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've also had problems with this software. I can't even import videos. Even when I convert them to .avi, it says that it cannot open the file, without giving a reason. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------

